# Motherboard for overclocking 955BE



## vyral_143 (Jan 3, 2012)

Hi,
In 4k budget which is decent mobo for overclocking 955BE to 3.8/4GHz ?
No MSI boards. AM3+, at least 4+1 phase design must. Sata3 and USB3 optional.
I had found out that Gigabyte GA-880GM-D2H v3.1 is at around 3850.

For overclocking i have following too
Corsair XMS3 2*2GB 1600MHz
Seasonic 620w
Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro ver 2 - if needs another, i can spend max 1.2-1.3k.

Budget is maxed out hence very strict.


----------



## Tarun (Jan 3, 2012)

go with a M5A97 its for ~6k but its worth it, its a "4+2 phrase" motherboard.
As for Gigabyte GA-880GM-D2H v3.1 i would personally stay away from it. the 4+1 is basically a 3+1 improved version but not enough for  the 955 to reach 4ghz or go with Gigabyte GA-880GM-USB3 ( rev 3.1 ) for 4.8k
And about the cooler go for a 212 Evo for ~2k


----------



## vyral_143 (Jan 3, 2012)

With Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro ver 2 how far can i reach ? 

My budget is strict buddy, can not even think of 6K board


----------



## vyral_143 (Jan 4, 2012)

Any one ?
I need to purchase it by Friday.


----------



## Cilus (Jan 4, 2012)

BIOSTAR A880GZ AM3+ @ 3.6K
Gigabyte GA-880GM-USB3 @ 4.8K


----------



## vyral_143 (Jan 4, 2012)

Thanks Cilus.
Brand reliability and After sales service of Biostar ?
Also some reviews of that board ?
Also any other alternative of Gigabyte board ? max till 4.2-4.3K ?

Also do confirm about cooler.
I will be making purchases on Friday.


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 4, 2012)

^^ Please consider about spending those extra 500/- on that gigabyte board mentioned by Clius. Really worth it.


----------



## vyral_143 (Jan 4, 2012)

Ohk buddy I will take that 

Do let me know about cooler. Do i need a new cooler or Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 pro ver 2 is enough for 3.8/4GHz ?
For new one i can spend 1.2/1.3k around.
Purchasing things on Friday.


----------



## Tarun (Jan 4, 2012)

go with a gigabyte i wont prefer that biostar motherboard buddy :/


----------



## AcceleratorX (Jan 4, 2012)

A880GZ is not a T-series board, and hence may not be oriented towards overclockers. For this reason I also recommend the gigabyte board.

(Quality and service is not a concern with both brands but in this particular case I recommend Gigabyte since Biostar's non T-series boards don't have many OC friendly BIOS tweaks)


----------



## vyral_143 (Jan 5, 2012)

^^Yes I could see it on Biostar website. However Biostar board is good VFM for basic 880G chipset.

I have shifted focus to Gigabyte board.

Only thing remaining is cooler if needed any and a SSD


----------



## Cilus (Jan 5, 2012)

The biostar board is a new entry in AM3+ platform and sadly no reviews are available till now. But you'll find lots of YouTube videos for overclocking. I found one where a FX8150 was overclocked to 5 GHz using that board. Service is handled by Abacus Peripherals and it is good.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 5, 2012)

biostar a880gz is using only 3+1 phase design
AMD Motherboard VRM information list.

get gigabyte GA-880GM-USB3 imo.


----------



## Tarun (Jan 5, 2012)

thats what i was telling buddy  just keep in mind while overclocking place a 40mm fan over the VRM u dont get these
*images17.newegg.com/is/image/newegg/35-708-061-TS?$S300W$ 
*images17.newegg.com/is/image/newegg/35-708-011-TS?$S300W$
*images17.newegg.com/is/image/newegg/35-708-016-S01?$S300W$
here so cant help it


----------



## vyral_143 (Jan 5, 2012)

I went through the link of OCN. Now I am scared. .
I am ready extend my budget to 5.5K if there is any better mobo please do suggest.
I liked Asus M5A87.
I want to be safe while I am OC'ing it to 3.8-4GHz.

Pour in your suggestions.  Little fast - in a day or so. 

Also guys which is good SSD - 60GB+ to buy for 5-5.5K around. I was finding Corsair Force 60GB Sata2 but could not find it.


----------



## Cilus (Jan 5, 2012)

Then get the Motherboard *Asus M5A88-M * @ 5.7K

Asus M5A88-M Motherboard - M5A88-M by: Asus - TechShop.in - Buy Tech


----------



## Tarun (Jan 5, 2012)

u can go with the gigabyte GA-880GM-USB3 i noted 1 think that a 8 pin motherboard clock better correct if i m wrong


----------



## vyral_143 (Jan 5, 2012)

I am really sorry but I forgot Rashi for a while. Asus handled by them. 
Any Gigabyte alternative @ 5.5k ?
18 hours to go


----------



## avichandana20000 (Jan 5, 2012)

^^give thanks to ur memory .


----------



## vyral_143 (Jan 5, 2012)

@avi : you also victim of Rashi kya ?

Asus boards are too good but Rashi kind of compensates for it. I had Asus P5K, failed in a year and then i got P5Q by paying 1k extra. Again in a year it failed and i had to take a cheque of 7k.
At the end I had decent proccy - E6550 but no good board too pair with it. Setteled for Gigabyte G41-Combo.

Anyways Gigavbyte alternates if any @5.5k around ?


----------



## topgear (Jan 6, 2012)

get the GA-880GM-USB3 @ ~4.8k suggested by _Tarun_ - it's enough to fulfill your needs


----------



## vyral_143 (Jan 6, 2012)

Ohk buddy.
I will notify you guys about my purchases by evening or night. 

Gigabyte 880GM USB3 - 5150 
What to do ?
From where i can get cheaper ?
or any other board arnd 5.5K. no Asus no MSI.

I have given prices as 880GM-USB3L @ 4150 & 880GM-USB3 @ 5150.

Please suggest. Tommo again going lemington for buying mobo and SSD.


----------



## Tarun (Jan 7, 2012)

topgear said:


> get the GA-880GM-USB3 @ ~4.8k suggested by _Tarun_ - it's enough to fulfill your needs



 



> Please suggest. Tommo again going lemington for buying mobo and SSD.



which shop do u go to ?? i usually go to computer gallery, Cassette world, Perfect computers, mahavir computers  hope that helps


----------



## topgear (Jan 7, 2012)

vyral_143 said:


> Ohk buddy.
> I will notify you guys about my purchases by evening or night.
> 
> Gigabyte 880GM USB3 - 5150
> ...



getting GA-880GM-USB3 (rev. 3.1) makes more sense - just make sure it's rev 3.1 mobo ie cpu socket is black colored for BullDozer and some more upcoming cpu support 

GIGABYTE - Motherboard - Socket AM3+ - GA-880GM-USB3 (rev. 3.1)


----------



## vyral_143 (Jan 7, 2012)

I went to primeabgb and theitwares. I also confirmed about black.socket - AM3+ support.

Looks like i need to get it at that price only.

Also it was strange that prime did not had seasonic smps'.


----------

